# Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - Andy B demo!



## Synesthesia (Oct 3, 2013)

*BML LOW BRASS 

RRP £245

*






*UPDATE: "Attack At The Floating Gardens" -- by Andy Blaney *

This demo features the BML LOW BRASS and BML HORNS (everything brassy you hear)

(Everything else is Spitfire)

Enjoy!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AttackAtTheFloatingGardens.mp3[/mp3]

and a version with just BML Horns, BML Low Brass, Skaila Kanga Harp, and Joby Burgess Percussion Redux!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AttackAtTheFloatingGardensRAW.mp3[/mp3]


Spitfire are delighted to announce the release of the fifth instalment in our definitive *BML (British Modular Library)*. Providing you with the most solid foundations for your orchestral palette, Spitfire's *Low Brass* celebrates some of the greatest players on the world stage today.

Recorded in Lyndhurst Hall - Air Studios, one of the finest scoring stages in the world, through rarefied vintage valve and ribbon mics, via the unique Neve "Montserrat" pre-amps via a Neve 88R desk onto a pristinely maintained Studer 2" tape machine and digitised via the finest Prism A-Ds. With a huge host of mic positions to choose from alongside mixes from our chief engineer Jake Jackson: *Low Brass* offers the definitive edition of these instruments:

*THE TUBA* - Played by Owen Slade, one of the most called-upon session musicians in the country, Owen conjures a beautiful lyricism made from pure Chocolate, to monstrous side ripping lows and gentle and warm humorous parps.

*THE CONTRABASS TROMBONE* - Wagner Strauss and Schoenberg are some composers who put this instrument through its paces, however, Samuel Adler in his book “The Study Of Orchestration” rather flippantly remarked “Since the contrabass trombone taxes the performer so greatly, we advise not to write for the instrument...” Pah to that! London has a handful of fine players and in this library we have the finest.

*THE CIMBASSO* - Or Verdi Trombone Basso. Until recent times quite a rarefied instrument, now making a come back on many of the big studio picture scores. In it's lower dynamic range it's not unlike a Tuba. But it’s not this that we’re looking for with a Cimbasso, for the real character of the instrument is in its upper dynamics and Cuivre style of playing. For therein lies a sound that could have sprung straight out of a Hieronymus Bosch painting.

*CIMBASSO A2* - As above but with 2 two different players playing at the same time. Combine the two patches and you have three Verdi trombone bassos!






*ARTICULATION LIST FOR LOW BRASS:*

LEGATO (Tuba only)
LONGS
LONGS CUIVRE (Tuba excepted)
LONGS MUTED (Trombone & Tuba only)
MARCATO
TENUTO
STACCATO
RIPS & FALLS

Have a listen on our youtube walkthrough here:



PLEASE NOTE LOW BRASS REQUIRES A FULL VERSION OF KONTAKT 4+ TO RUN.

FOR MORE INFORMATION GO http://www.spitfireaudio.com/bml-low-brass (HERE)


----------



## Ryan (Oct 3, 2013)

WOHHOOO!!! I just bought the whole BML series string and horns two days ago! This release is MOST wanted.. 

Instant buy!


----------



## Resoded (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Yay!!


----------



## NeWZ (Oct 3, 2013)

good news!


----------



## MA-Simon (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Congrats on the release!
But


> LEGATO (Tuba only)


 why only the tuba?

I was expecting a little more for articulations then the standart of stacc and longs patches.


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

The contrabass trombone is so difficult to make a sound from the player will usually take a quick breath between notes. The archaic design of the Cimbasso means that on depressing a valve there is always a bit of fresh air between notes so legato transitions for them were investigated but deemed by the players totally pointless. Moreover the instruments are almost universally never required to take lyrical solo passages....

It has also meant that we have managed to get the lib out sooner as the legato work is our biggest bottleneck.

I hope this clarifies the point.

Best.

Christian.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 3, 2013)

Sounds great SF guys! Good choice of arts for those instruments imo. And finally a Tuba that I like. Tubas don't sound good in every room it seems, and here it's lovely. Kudos for the muted Tuba also!

For the upcoming Horns II and Trumpets, consider doing also a solo muted/stopped forte-piano patch. Certain composers use that a lot (I like to), and though having your Horns, HB, & CB, I'm still using Westgate horns for that articulation.

Cheers....


----------



## muk (Oct 3, 2013)

Congratulations for that release. Without having had the time to look into this product yet: 
Synesthesia, your announcement post is thoroughly enjoyable, informative, and fun to read. Well done.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 3, 2013)

Amazing release.

A tip for you, Paul, is to talk less in the walkthroughs and actually play more! I know you need to explain everything, but nothing explains better than to actually play a bunch of stuff and let us listen to the articulations!

Great stuff other than that, will be getting this sooner or later.

W


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Sounds pretty good. May I ask how long the introductory pricing will run?

Also, as a request for future walkthrough videos, can you try to refrain from playing poly-phonically with instruments that probably won't be written that way? It wasn't as bad in this video but I remember watching the Albion Brass one, and while trying to hear the staccatos for the low brass I thought 'Well, that just sounds like a mush of brass.' Probably not super important, but it would be nice to hear as much detail possible.


----------



## doctornine (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

What ???? Nobody got the Spinal Tap ref ?

tut tut tut

/\~O


----------



## tmm (Oct 3, 2013)




----------



## midi_controller (Oct 3, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> There is one thing I absolutely dislike on the Spitfire walktroughs (same applies to some other companies): That pointless and meaningless 20% percent of noodling arround and 80% of self-praising and explaining things, that I don't care about ("Brass in a hall sounds better than dry..."). I want to be impressed by the sound of the samples and not by someone telling me that it sounds "amazing", cause I haven't heard anything amazing in this walktrough, just the same old-fashioned sampling methods with a new livery, called "AIR". If there is any innovation in terms of timbre or playability, nothing of that came across in that video. Especially with the Tuba, I would like to hear some well articulated orchestral passages to show me, what it is capable of. In this video I heard just a "nice big fat warm sound" (quote from Patrick Harrild in a yt Tuba masterclass).



Then don't watch them. Sure, I'd like the playing to be a bit more structured, but it's a walk-through. I'm just here to get an idea of how these instruments sound by themselves, without any orchestral backing. I want to hear them as clean and clear as possible, because that is the _only_ way I can make an informed decision. I'm not going to blame Paul for trying to promote his libraries in a video made to promote his libraries either, although I will admit I've never thought of a Tuba's sound as "chocolatey". 

The fact that it is recorded at Air Lyndhurst is a HUGE selling point for media composers. There are only three companies that I know of who are recording libraries at the places major film scores are recorded at, and Spitfire is one of them. How important you think that is may not be on the high end of the scale, but to probably the majority or people who buy Spitfire's libraries, or even libraries from those other two companies, it means a hell of a lot. You can hear the difference, and you just cannot replicate the sound any other way.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 3, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> There is one thing I absolutely dislike on the Spitfire walktroughs (same applies to some other companies): That pointless and meaningless 20% percent of noodling arround and 80% of self-praising and explaining things, that I don't care about ("Brass in a hall sounds better than dry..."). I want to be impressed by the sound of the samples and not by someone telling me that it sounds "amazing", cause I haven't heard anything amazing in this walktrough, just the same old-fashioned sampling methods with a new livery, called "AIR". If there is any innovation in terms of timbre or playability, nothing of that came across in that video. Especially with the Tuba, I would like to hear some well articulated orchestral passages to show me, what it is capable of. In this video I heard just a "nice big fat warm sound" (quote from Patrick Harrild in a yt Tuba masterclass).



+1

Maybe you could do a demo track to show it off, Daniel James style. This would give us a broader understanding of what the library can do, how it sounds and how it sits in a full mix.


----------



## NIGHTNEO (Oct 3, 2013)

congratulations to release!

Do you have a plan to release a BML Hi or Med BRASS (especially trombones) ?


----------



## british_bpm (Oct 3, 2013)

midi_controller @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> Sascha Knorr @ Thu Oct 03 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one thing I absolutely dislike on the Spitfire walktroughs (same applies to some other companies): That pointless and meaningless 20% percent of noodling arround and 80% of self-praising and explaining things, that I don't care about ("Brass in a hall sounds better than dry..."). I want to be impressed by the sound of the samples and not by someone telling me that it sounds "amazing", cause I haven't heard anything amazing in this walktrough, just the same old-fashioned sampling methods with a new livery, called "AIR". If there is any innovation in terms of timbre or playability, nothing of that came across in that video. Especially with the Tuba, I would like to hear some well articulated orchestral passages to show me, what it is capable of. In this video I heard just a "nice big fat warm sound" (quote from Patrick Harrild in a yt Tuba masterclass).
> ...



We put finishing touches on this at 6am this morning, Paul did a walkthrough soon after. His prose is not intended as a sales marketing script it is the genuine excitement of a composer who finally, after 3 months of post-production being able to play his finely crafted instruments. Air studios is where Hans Zimmer, Dario Marianelli, Patrick Doyle, HGW, Joh Powell and many others work, so we are naturally very excited to work there too. Please accept our excitement as genuine... We make these instruments primarily because we want them for our work... again it's a genuine excitement.

Love to you all and thanks so much for kind words, we're so honoured to work with some of the best players in the world and feel the responsibility of representing them as best as we can in these libraries as quite a weight on our shoulders, words of encouragement are like pure gold for us, especially when we're this haggered!

Best.

Christian.

EDIT: Oh and Paul, are we allowed to tell them what else we've recorded? A previous poster had some ideas?


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 3, 2013)

british_bpm @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> midi_controller @ Thu Oct 03 said:
> 
> 
> > Sascha Knorr @ Thu Oct 03 said:
> ...



pleasebetrumpetspleasebetrumpets :D :D :D


----------



## TSU (Oct 3, 2013)

Sascha Knorr @ 10.3.2013 said:


> There is one thing I absolutely dislike on the Spitfire walktroughs (same applies to some other companies): That pointless and meaningless 20% percent of noodling arround and 80% of self-praising and explaining things, that I don't care about ("Brass in a hall sounds better than dry..."). I want to be impressed by the sound of the samples and not by someone telling me that it sounds "amazing", cause I haven't heard anything amazing in this walktrough, just the same old-fashioned sampling methods with a new livery, called "AIR". If there is any innovation in terms of timbre or playability, nothing of that came across in that video. Especially with the Tuba, I would like to hear some well articulated orchestral passages to show me, what it is capable of. In this video I heard just a "nice big fat warm sound" (quote from Patrick Harrild in a yt Tuba masterclass).



Completely disagree. Your words are disrespectfull and unfair.
I see Spitfire walkthroughs as a friendly conversation, not like a commercial promotion.

If you "don't care about" anything it does not mean that the others don't care too.

By the way, Paul speaks about many important details in this videos.
That videos are also recorded for those who want to buy their first instrument from Spitfire Audio.
That's why there is a lot of information that those who already have some instruments don't need.

And of course Spitfire guys are use their instruments in their production too. So they excited as all we.
("Sounds amazing" - this is not the instruction - "BUY ME!". It's just tell us, that Paul think that this instruments sounds good. Nothing more for me...)

And about sampling technology, if you know better ways to create virtual instruments - do it! Why not?
At least this would be more practical than write so negative and disrespectfull messages.

Oh, and one more thing, I am not blinded by Spitfire. Their instruments have weaknesses. But I don't think that they deserves such attitude.


----------



## reddognoyz (Oct 3, 2013)

I enjoy the walk through videos, I find them informative and fun to watch. I don't feel like I'm getting the hard sell, I feel like I'm watching someone who's put a lot of hard work into building these VI's show them off with excitement and enthusiasm. 

If you've ever seen the very long video that Spitfire put up on how to build realistic mockups I think you can begin to understand how these guys work with there VI's and how to get the most out of them. I think the video walkthroughs give you a little sense of that as well. 

I would welcome any similar videos of Paul putting together a short cue to demonstrate how he sees the VI's being used. I sometimes will get a new VI and plunk around on it a little and end up scratching my head and wondering what they were thinking and why does it respond as it does.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 3, 2013)

TSU @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> Sascha Knorr @ 10.3.2013 said:
> 
> 
> > There is one thing I absolutely dislike on the Spitfire walktroughs (same applies to some other companies): That pointless and meaningless 20% percent of noodling arround and 80% of self-praising and explaining things, that I don't care about ("Brass in a hall sounds better than dry..."). I want to be impressed by the sound of the samples and not by someone telling me that it sounds "amazing", cause I haven't heard anything amazing in this walktrough, just the same old-fashioned sampling methods with a new livery, called "AIR". If there is any innovation in terms of timbre or playability, nothing of that came across in that video. Especially with the Tuba, I would like to hear some well articulated orchestral passages to show me, what it is capable of. In this video I heard just a "nice big fat warm sound" (quote from Patrick Harrild in a yt Tuba masterclass).
> ...



I'm not sure I can follow where his statements and opinions were unfair or disrespectful? He simply says that he cares more for the actual sounds and playability of the instruments presented, and that these walkthroughs aren't doing the best job of that - which I agree. I love spitfire audio, and I'm sure Sascha does too, but these opinions aren't disrespecting their products or their way - If he thinks the sounds aren't adequate to what is being told by the developer, then he sure has a right to say so.

And I agree when he says that most of the walkthroughs are talking about the sound, and not playing them. 

To those saying "well don't watch it then" - I think that is a bit silly to say when we are actually wanting to hear what this beast can do and what it sounds like, and if we are convinced - we buy it. Of course, Paul is very excited of his product and that's awesome and great, but yeah.. I would like more to hear different passages, more playing around with articulations and showing off the dynamic layers. 

Just a few thoughts..
W


----------



## playz123 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

I, too, found some of the criticism posted above a little harsh and perhaps not as constructive as it was probably intended to be. In any case, I have nothing critical to add  and actually enjoy Paul's videos and his gentle and enthusiastic approach, and am hoping he doesn't change a thing. We must also keep in mind that it's an overview video. Also, while I find videos useful, they certainly will never be all things to all people and to be honest the true test of any library for me is when it's on my computer and I'm using it.  On the other hand, the more exposure one has BEFORE spending our hard earned currency, the better the chances of making the right choice and not wasting money. So the real question is: is there enough in that overview video to answer at least some of the questions and therefore encourage a purchase? Those are questions that can only be answered by each potential purchaser. Personally, I'm happy with my choice.


----------



## TSU (Oct 3, 2013)

Walid F. @ 10.3.2013 said:


> says that he cares more for the actual sounds and playability of the instruments presented, and that these walkthroughs aren't doing the best job of that



This is normal opinion and suggestion.
But the original post is full of negative.



Walid F. @ 10.3.2013 said:


> And I agree when he says that most of the walkthroughs are talking about the sound, and not playing them.



I am too want to hear more. But I can express it in a different way.
But yes, we all have a right to express ourselves. And I am doing it too right now.


----------



## AC986 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Yeah good video again from Paul.

It's got to be difficult getting low brass to sound that exciting on it's own. But he did that in his usual genuine style. Which I happen to like. So I would suggest don't lose your style. Keep with it because I think most of us are used to it now and any sudden change would seem faux and jarring.


----------



## hector (Oct 3, 2013)

Walid F. @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> I'm not sure I can follow where his statements and opinions were unfair or disrespectful?


I think better words to use to show opinion than saying video parts and demos are 'pointless and meaningless'. Sure he has rights to do this, the same as a person has rights to walk up to another and call them an idiot or other things. Just because there is the right to does not mean we should just say as we want without thought or considerations. The internet does seem to have people say things they would not usually in the manner of saying to someone face to face, forums are bad in particular. Not many of people here would dream to go into a shop of furniture, listen to the sales person commercial announcement and then publicly say 'that was pointless and meaningless' or we talk in private about things (I read here Spitfire are good to talk to). Most us walk away if we did not like, or respectfully ask (or like this post could be, constructive criticism ie 'I would like to be seeing more full demos and passages'. It did not need the other tones.


----------



## Resoded (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Sascha, so you basically want more demos and a bit more playing in the walk throughs?


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 3, 2013)

This was a pretty typical video coming from SF. I am one who enjoys them, lots of interesting info, and of course these things are supposed to be sold, so the strong points are elaborated on. Wouldn't make them any shorter.

Once you have some BML, you really don't need that much info, because the arts & programming seems very consistent between libraries. Just want to hear the sound of that particular instrument (there are lots of different variations) in that hall.

I can understand some wanting to hear more phrases and possibilities. Just my opinion here, but I imagine that this recent SF stuff is selling so well, that they fell no need to do in-depth videos.

If they ever decide to, something along the lines of the video-casts that Guy Bacos has done for VSL would be very informative.


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 3, 2013)

The thing is, I don't think anyone here is saying that the videos are meaningless or pointless - just that they could be less chattering and more playing. I do find them useful, because I can hear the products, just wish they were like mentioned above.

@Sascha - I meant maybe for Paul or anyone to do a little demo when doing these walkthroughs to show off some strengths, mixed with live playing, not one of their customers to do it... Like have a little screen cast on it playing, a bit like Sample Modeling's brass videos, or Daniel James reviews. Just a video to show off more of the product and less talking about "How it sounds". 

Time isn't really an issue when watching videos, I feel it's nice to watch long videos of walkthroughs and product showings so you really get a good perspective on what this product really is about, how it sounds and so on. So if you want to talk about the product AND have more playing and demoing, then I'm all game. But if you want these short videos... etc etc...

Anyways, this thread should be about the product in itself. I think it sounds quite cool from what I hear, but would like to hear more different passages and how well it performs some tasks.

W


----------



## Resoded (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Hmm, here's an interesting thought. If you look at the file structure of the names, Horns is 201 and low brass is 203 (Sable is 301, 302 and 303). 202 is in between, and it would make more sense to have the low brass as the final part, so maybe 202 is both trumpets and trombones?

(I'm such a Spitfire nerd I admit it...)


----------



## 667 (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

I thought the walkthrough vid was excellent.

Sounds amazing, even better than Iceni (it's the low dynamics that really sell it for me).


----------



## Jordan Gagne (Oct 3, 2013)

I'm fine with the walkthrough video but it would be nice to have some release-day demos to go with your libraries :D


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 3, 2013)

Hi guys,

Thanks for the feedback, positive and negative!

I can't really change the way I do these walkthroughs by now, I guess what I want to do is just show each articulation, playing the keyboard and chatting as if you are sitting next to me. I only edit if I make a mistake. 

The idea is no funny business, no smoke and mirrors, just bare naked. I try to explain the thinking behind things and what each instrument is good or bad at.

Sascha, I know that you are a professional, and I like your official walkthroughs of the Orchestral Tools products, but thats not my style, I'll have to stick at the way I feel is most honest to my own style to present things.

Anyway - hope those who have taken the plunge are enjoying the library!

All the best,

Paul


----------



## hector (Oct 3, 2013)

SilentBob @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> Jordan Gagne @ Thu Oct 03 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm fine with the walkthrough video but it would be nice to have some release-day demos to go with your libraries :D
> ...



This was for Sable 3 by Andy B, I wish they to post these mp3s on their sites though I cannot find a link in the Sable section of spitfireaudio.com:

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Sable_3_Fast_Legato_Demo_AB.mp3[/mp3]

and the BML Horn (I just look at the threads)

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Legtest_Solo_Horn.mp3[/mp3]

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/Captain_Brown_Leads_the_Attack_R.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## mk282 (Oct 3, 2013)

That's great, a man producing videos for other sample developers slagging another developer in official release thread. Way to go, Sascha.


----------



## korgscrew (Oct 3, 2013)

I actually enjoy Pauls walkthroughs. He's a bloody teaser!!

"Without further ado" 

I would love some more demos though guys! I understand you guys are so busy, but remember why your creating these libraries!


----------



## 5Lives (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

I also prefer the Spitfire walkthroughs to a lot of other videos (except for Daniel James' who does it best). They are like a tutorial and also expose you to everything the library has, which is great. I do think it would be nice to have some audio demos, especially ones showing the library in solo / technical demos. AudioBros and VSL do this I believe.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

You can always count on Sasha Knorr to make an arrogant statement.
Full of yourself, aren't you?


----------



## pmountford (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

I actually find all of Paul's videos that I've watched, including this latest release, very helpful to the extent that I'm able to make an informed decision on whether each particular Spitfire library is going to be useful for me.

The only negative I can find (for my wallet atleast) is that I pretty much keep coming to the same decision... and I haven't been disappointed so far. :D


----------



## tmm (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> You can always count on Sasha Knorr to make an arrogant statement.



WTF? He was just expressing an opinion... I'm not 100% on his side of the argument, but I can see his point.



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> Full of yourself, aren't you?



Misdirected?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

There is a way to make a critical statement without being offensive.
Especially when dealing with one of the best company out there, and a group of gentlemen. 
I can afford being offensive in response to a lousy attitude.
And for the record, I have noticed S. N. style before, and I couldn't care less if you find my comment harsh...


----------



## feck (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

I, for one, always enjoy the Spitfire videos. There is definitely a candidness and honesty which I appreciate. On another note - as a happy owner of Sable, the modular approach is very cool, but for those of us who buy all the modular elements, do you have any future plans to have a software shell/Kontakt instrument which incorporates all of the 201/202/203 etc. into one interface? Just curious.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 3, 2013)

I love the Spitfire walkthroughs. I find them refreshing and almost personal. Considering how they interact with people here and via support, more than enough for me. Videos are always great, light-hearted and friendly, customer service is always top-rate and of course, instruments are world class. I will be purchasing this as soon as I can!


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Thu Oct 03 said:


> You can always count on Sasha Knorr to make an arrogant statement.
> Full of yourself, aren't you?



I think this is a really immature thing to say in this discussion. In a discussion or expression of an opinion that is definitely being explained well and justified by what one thinks, these type of personal attacks serve absolutely no point other than to aggrevate.


Patrick de Caumette said:


> There is a way to make a critical statement without being offensive.



I still can't see where anything Sascha said was offensive to anyone? He said what he thinks about the sound - OK, and what he thinks of the video that presented the sounds without being offensive to anyone. Only thing I can think of that is a bit out from the candy sea, is that he said that he doesn't care what other people thinks about the sound - more that he wants to hear it himself.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 3, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Walid is right. I don't think anything Sascha wrote was offensive. He wants to hear or view a more in-depth walk through of the library to make an informed decision on whether or not to purchase. I don't blame him. I actually bought Albion 1 and Albion II Loegria based mainly on the full in-depth walk throughs by Daniel James not the ones demonstrated by Spitfire Audio. Start with a track and break it down from there , showing the library in action and what it is capable of while trying to use as much of the said library , patches and articulations in the track for demonstration purposes. Spitfire makes good products but I sometimes rely on others to make vids or talk about it in the forums first. I will wait until a user puts up a solid demonstration video if the developer hasn't , before I can make an informed decision. The Spitfire videos are fine, just not as in-depth as a few of us prefer, but Paul makes them fun with his clams. At least they have a video when the product comes out , **Note to other developers**. That being said:



> To be honest, I don't care at all about your excitement, 6AM or whatever.





> That pointless and meaningless 20% percent of noodling arround and 80% of self-praising and explaining things, that I don't care about



Offensive , NO , maybe a little brash at best 



> You get many "Amazing!!" comments in your threads without any content and a critical discussion of your products is quite seldom in this forum



This is something I don't get either. I look forward to new Spitfire libraries just as much as the next person , but to say they are "Great" or "Amazing" before they come out with no audio or video clips is ridiculous.I have seen this and I think where did this person see or hear a demo to come to this conclusion . I myself am more than guilty of getting a little trigger happy with comments when it comes to new libraries but I am getting to the point where I use it a little more than just 5 minutes before commenting on it , maybe 10 minutes now. :wink: 

I get excited about new sounds , new Gui etc too. I guess the point here is think before you post , positive or negative. It seems like MOST everyone is attacking Sascha here , but I think it's because noone has seen any negative comments about Spitfire before and doesn't know what to make of it. 

If you haven't seen this , there is a lot of negative comments here about how bad the Sampling Modeling Oboe and English Horn sound http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=34031 but noone is saying anything about that or the constant "bagging" on East West here on VI, so that must be okay then , right?

I'm not taking sides or trying to stir the pot , but ease up guys . This is a commercial announcement and it doesn't need to be littered by sniping . I'm not even sure why I'm jumping in here , but I guess this back and forth on here ruffled my feathers a little.


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

I love that people think that there is no discussion, only praise in the Spitfire threads. Apparently they don't read them. I just thought Sascha Knorr was being a little bit rude (so I was a bit rude back :D ). Anyway, yes, we shouldn't harp on about it, what was said was said and taken into account so let's go back to discussing the library.

@Spitfire: I'm wondering, I know there was talk about having the cuivre longs added into the traditional longs in the BML Horns thread, but I see with this library you decided to keep them separate again. Was it causing too much phasing to include them?


----------



## Resoded (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Walid, I get what you're trying to do, and I appreciate it. But see below for a selection of Saschas statements. He definitely has an off putting tone in what he writes, even though the point he's trying to get across is valid. There are so many ways to say things, and I bet he can catch more Pauls with honey than with these remarks.

Maybe Spitfire Audio is a bit loved on this forum, but I think they deserve it. Excellent products, excellent customer support, friendly, active on vi-control, prices that are very reasonable and they keep updating old products. Not something all developers are matching...

But of course, you guys have a point that there could be more discussions about problems with the patches, and there's definitely a few very annoying programming issues with some of them. Mainly because some of the patches have an uneven CC1 curve. All Sable strings have a bump somewhere around 40-60 cc1. Horns have it at around 100. Loegria legato has it too, and so does the Iceni celli patches, around 70-90 if I remember correctly (but not the low patch with basses). Basically, hit a note, raise the cc1 slider slightly above the bump and then hit another note and there will be a jump in volume. This has to be avoided by editing the cc curve, or counter the bumps manually when recording, which can be difficult, time consuming and annoying. I have only heard one other person say this so I'm not sure if this is something everybody perceive as a problem or if it's just me.



Sascha Knorr @ 3rd October 2013 said:


> That pointless and meaningless 20% percent of noodling arround and 80% of self-praising and explaining things, that I don't care about ("Brass in a hall sounds better than dry..."). I want to be impressed by the sound of the samples and not by someone telling me that it sounds "amazing", cause I haven't heard anything amazing in this walktrough, just the same old-fashioned sampling methods with a new livery, called "AIR".





Sascha Knorr @ 3rd October 2013 said:


> To be honest, I don't care at all about your excitement, 6AM or whatever.
> 
> I have to say very often I didn't like at all what I heard (for example the absolutely lifeless sustains of sable).
> 
> ...


----------



## Ryan (Oct 4, 2013)

yeah yeah. Let's all just forget that comment from Sascha, and stay to the topic of a new release. 

If someone finds this video/sounds etc odd. Then make a new topic for such a kind. Don't be a child and start a candy fight over something that's no need to fight for. Some people like the Orchestral tools way of doing it, some DON'T!! some like the way East West do their stuff, some DON'T. Some people like the way Spitfire does their stuff, and again some DON'T. I get it! But no need for a bloody stupid fight over how to do a video walktrough. Sascha does it he's way (no talk, just music in Cubase showing off skills. I think it's fine). Spitfire talks more about their stuff, and the same goes for Hendrik Schwarzer. Sascha, you are just a second hand demo-guy for OT. That's fine! I see your criticism with Spitfire, I agree to a certain point to where you lose your constructive way of commenting other companies work when getting paid by the other. Just a food for thought. But hey, that's just a another discussion!

Anyway: I have every BML library. I agree, there are some flaws with some patches, dynamics etc. That's what we call "typical child diseases". But at the end of the day I'm confidence that it will be fine, because I know spitfire will continue to update & improve their libraries for the benefit for their costumers. 

I have never, ever wrote a so long replay. 

What I wrote, I stand for. I will not comment any further in this thread. I got more important things to do then cat-fighting here..

Best
Kai-Anders Ryan


----------



## Walid F. (Oct 4, 2013)

+1 @paulmatthew

@Resoded - The issue you're referring to with the volume jump in some libraries is actually a problem spotted before and solved with some patches. I do still hear some volume issues with the celli in Iceni like you say, and will send an e-mail soon to SF with a midi file and export so they can take a look.

Sorry Spitfire guys, if we've littered your thread with talk about your videos and other things, we just think that there are things to improve on in regards to showing off a product, even if you're great guys and do a fantastic job with sampling! Like paulmatthew said about him buying libraries after seeing a solid, more in-depth walkthrough or analysis of a library - isn't this something that can pick up your ears? Like maybe do longer videos in the future, go through more content and show off what it can do more.

Just my 2c. Enough babbling about videos from my side... 

The legato on that tuba sounded great by the way, lovely sound. And cimbassi sounded really cool as well, sort of like a mix between contrabass trombone and tuba, with the edge from the bone and the fullness from the tuba. Can't wait to hear some demos and user inputs on this!

W


----------



## tmm (Oct 4, 2013)

IMO, the Cimbassi (is that the plural?) may be worth the price of admission alone. Those sounded phenomenal!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 4, 2013)

tmm @ Fri 04 Oct said:


> IMO, the Cimbassi (is that the plural?) may be worth the price of admission alone. Those sounded phenomenal!



In Italian, singular masculine words ending in an -o, like cello or timpano become -i, like celli or timpani. I certainly agree with you! And this is the first time I've ever seen a section of cimbassi sampled!


----------



## Enyak (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Very interested, but not quite convinced yet. While I like Paul's presentation style just fine, I just couldn't relate to what was going on musically in the video.

Does anybody have BML Low Brass yet and would be willing to render out a very short MIDI phrase for me? That'd be fantastic, as I am interested in how it'd sound with the way I tend to write music.

Alternatively, I would really like BML (with each instrument) perform this very simple low brass part that starts at 0:20.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dBLorSQlV9s

EDIT: Also, a note to Paul: I'd appreciate not mixing all mics together full tilt in the next video demo. At least in this instance the full A and O mics just resulted in too much of a muddy tone for me to be able to relate to the sound.

EDIT 2:
If anybody is interested, this is what BML Horns (1+a2) sound playing this kind of phrase. (Which I managed to completely mess up.)
https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/98952466/insurrection_bml_3fh.flac (https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/989 ... l_3fh.flac)

The Legato transitions are (as in all SF libs, including Sable) only sampled at F, so when using a lower dynamic you can hear that the x-fade between legato and sustain loses the buzziness too soon, especially in the lower registers. This unfortunately happens even more if you use the tongued legato, which otherwise sounds wonderful.

The BML Horns also pack a tremendous amount of energy, so they have to be absolutely toned down in the low-mid range to become ear-friendly. In this case: 360Hz, -12dB, Q 2.7. That's probably still too much energy. If you haven't tried EQing them yet, I absolutely recommend reigning them in.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2013)

@Enyak,

On that youtube example, at "20 & again at 1'17", that sounds like just 4 unison horns to me


----------



## Enyak (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

@jamwerks

You're right, it's horns. Still wouldn't mind hearing BML in that kind of held-back, slightly raspy phrase.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2013)

@Enyak

I won't be buying until next week, but if you're looking for "raspy" in that range, I'm sure the a2 Cimbassi will bring a smile to your face.


----------



## peksi (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

To my ears this brass library goes lower than others I've heard still keeping it very together. Reason enough to buy.

Paul I would also like to see more song-like stuff, in action but exposed.

Sascha you can make a constructive request without hitting one below belt.


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 4, 2013)

And now I own this! Horay!


----------



## Enyak (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

I know it has been been explained by SF to make good reason why there is no Legato on bones and euph, but I am still a bit disappointed about the exclusion.

It's not that I am necessarily looking for some kind of slurred transition, but I am always wishing for more connected-ness in phrases. It's the number 1 killer of realism for me. So I would have like sampled transitions, even if they were played "detache" style.

(Also, as always sampled dynamics like fp, szfp, as I never find modwheel-dynamics to be convincing. I know that's not part of SF's sampling approach, but I'll keep the argument up for completeness.)

EDIT: Doh, meant Cimbasso, not euph. So, I don't care about Cimbasso legato, but I would have really liked sampled Btb transitions. It'll be fine in a complete brass choir, but for when you want to expose the lower section, I love the statement of intent by the players that is in real sampled transitions. I guess I am a transition fetishist, I want them at every dynamic level and would love even dynamic transitions (sampled mf -> p legato).


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm working on a piece that needs the low gutsy sound of this kind of brass. I own other brass libraries that are very good but since I've amassed almost every Spitfire commercial library available for consistency of sound, I might bite the bullet and get this too. 

As a side note, I think there should be a certain decorum on release and announcement threads. If its a post release questions or functional issue, going directly through the developer CS is best. If it's a thread on "what do you think of ___" it's fair game to comment.


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 4, 2013)

Those who have bought, what do you think?

Also, this inclusion of lesser done instruments has me excited. Hoping for a "mid-bass" vol. with tenor & bass trombones & Euphonium.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Just checking this out now. Awesome sound. 

Wondering about something, tho. The email I got said this:

_***Please note that currently only the MAIN MICS section is available to download: the next part will become available as the server load lessens over the next 3-4 weeks._

Based on that, and the folder names: *Instruments main mics *and *Samples main mics*, I was expecting to get only the main mics. But I have all of the mic positions for all instruments. Am only I seeing this, or am I just being a loon here? :?


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Jeff , 
I just purchased the library and it's in my email too. I will edit later after it is downloaded and let you know if all the mic's show up on mine.

EDIT: I don't know . There are 12 files total including 10 RAR . That's quite a bit for only having main Mic position , no?


----------



## midi_controller (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Main mics meaning the main set, the alternate set and pre-mixed sets will come later.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Thanks Paul and mc

_Main mics meaning the main set, the alternate set and pre-mixed sets will come later._

Ah, is that what it is.... hmmm. Even tho they the term "Close Mics" wasn't used, the term "Main Mics" makes it sound as tho it's just one mic position included. :? 

Here is a very short test I just did

[mp3]http://www.jeffreyhayat.com/SFBMLBrasstest.mp3[/mp3]

100% out of the box, with some low Albion strings.

Cheers.


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Just noticed this in the email : BML203 Low Brass a mainmics

Did you notice the "a" mainmics. I think that means there is going to be "b" set like BML Sable volume 3. I did not see anything about a part b in the release notes.


----------



## RiffWraith (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*



paulmatthew @ Sat Oct 05 said:


> Did you notice the "a" mainmics.



No - must not have read that far :lol:

edit

Oh, that part is right before the serial #.... guess I did get that far.... :roll:


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 4, 2013)

jamwerks @ Fri Oct 04 said:


> Hoping for a "mid-bass" vol. with tenor & bass trombones & Euphonium.



+1

I would gladly love to have some BML trombones. Both solo and a2. But sampled like the horns (more artics and detail). If they also released a euphonium I may end up worshiping Paul and Christian as gods. 

But, as I've said many times before, bring on those BML Trumpets as fast as possible.


----------



## Enyak (Oct 4, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Oooooh, look what BML Low Brass demo made its way on Soundcloud:
https://soundcloud.com/blaketothefuture ... surrection

Sounds terrific to me!


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 5, 2013)

Honestly, it's amazing. I haven't really got around to using them extensively yet but seriously, fantastic. The lower dynamics alone are so sweet, as Paul said... Like chocolate? Haha. I see what he meant now!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

What an amazing sound the library has! WOW!

Congrats, Spitfire!

o=<


----------



## rpmusic (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Brilliant, guys...just brilliant. I had yet to find a "holy grail" of tubas (and owning most of the libraries out there) and this one...well, as the the knight in Indiana Jones put it, "You chose wisely, my son"

Thanks again, and keep up the great work - it keeps us working!


----------



## germancomponist (Oct 5, 2013)

Paul and Christian, allow me one queston: 
How is the orchestra tuned when you do the recordings? 440, 438 or 442 and/or higher?


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Guys, here is my biggest wish:
please find an elegant solution that allows proper use of the slide in all of your trombones.
Understood that it is a great challenge, but a trombone without its slide is not a trombone...
How about some ground breaking stuff!?


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 5, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*



Patrick de Caumette @ Sat Oct 05 said:


> ...Understood that it is a great challenge, but a trombone without its slide is not a trombone...


Patrick is right. I wonder if there's a way to write an algorithm that can slew the pitch between notes at a variable rate maybe set by a CC control?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y9t2qrL9Q7I

btw, @Patrick - somehow I recall Saint-Saens was a relative of yours?


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 5, 2013)

As far as trombones go, I'd like to see glisses between notes like you would with legato sampling, but only up to a major 3rd or so (since a trombone can slide a maximum of a perfect 5th from 1st position). Then add some speed control to that. Oh and make sure to do it at multiple dynamics as that can be a cool effect at mezzo forte and piano. Oh and a muted version would be stellar. Oh! And have short releases and sustained releases!

Sorry, I got carried away.  Just give me some BML Trumpets followed by BML Trombones and I'll be happy as a clam.


----------



## tmm (Oct 5, 2013)

+1 to trombone glisses. Having been a trombone player in a former life, I have a particular interest in getting those 'bone-specific aspects represented.


----------



## synergy543 (Oct 6, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!!*

Not to encroach upon the party here as all should be wildly celebrating (and I toast to you all)...the Spitfire Low Brass sound is as amazing as you might expect. Superb job.
(btw its easy to edit pitch bend for the trb until another option comes along).

However, combined with Strezov low brass.... its to die for (from sublimely soft and subtle, to extremely nasty!). Really a powerful combination. Definitely worth checking out.

------------------------------
This was an unsolicited informercial but if you want to pay me, Georg, Casey, and Paul, you all have my paypal account number.


----------



## Ryan (Oct 7, 2013)

Something I made today: Features all the BML series and percussion redux. 

The low brass is for sure very good!!


https://soundcloud.com/ryan1986/spitfir ... scored-for


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 9, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Hi everyone -- 

*"Attack At The Floating Gardens" -- by Andy Blaney *

This demo features the BML LOW BRASS and BML HORNS (everything brassy you hear)

(Everything else is Spitfire)

Enjoy!

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AttackAtTheFloatingGardens.mp3[/mp3]


----------



## twtech (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Great sounding brass!

Are the legato celli from the bespoke line or inceni?


----------



## Andy B (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



twtech @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> Great sounding brass!
> 
> Are the legato celli from the bespoke line or inceni?



The celli are from the bespoke library but you could get similar results by combining either Cellos A or B from Iceni with the cello from Solo Strings.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 10, 2013)

Terrific piece and showpiece for Low Brass. Was going through Andy's other demos on your site and they are all excellent. Really love his Cimbalom piece.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> *"Attack At The Floating Gardens" -- by Andy Blaney *
> 
> ...



Low Brass sound great in this demo. 

Now you got me itching to buy your low-brass library  

But... I would love to hear the low-brass in one or two more audio demos, in an orchestral context before I press the buy button. 

On a side-note... How are the *HZ Drums* coming along ? when do you think they will be officially released ? 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## Ed (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



muziksculp @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> On a side-note... How are the *HZ Drums* coming along ? when do you think they will be officially released ?



+ 1 Im dying for information.


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 10, 2013)

I originally thought I could pass this one up but thanks to Andy's demo, I think I might have to get it. Thanks a lot Andy! #($*(#$*


----------



## playz123 (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Great demo, Andy!

The solo tuba is my favourite instrument in the library. I played and wrote with it for over an hour yesterday and had to push myself to move on to other things. I haven't tried combining the instruments with Iceni yet, but suspect I'll hear things I'll like.  The instruments do work well with Albion I and II and Sable, which of course is no surprise.
One other thing I want to try is adding a touch of my Lowender plugin to some of the instruments and see what happens. It's added a lot to a mix of low strings on occasion so am curious as to what it adds with this library. Will post my observations.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



Andy B @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> twtech @ Thu Oct 10 said:
> 
> 
> > Great sounding brass!
> ...



Hi Andy,

Great demo ! Thanks. 

You mention that the Celli are from the *Bespoke Library*, is this a Spitfire Product but not available ? or .... ? Since I don't see it listed on the Spitfire website product range. 

One more question, I have lots of Spitfire Libraries, but don't have *Albion III Iceni*, How useful is Iceni for the low range cinematic instruments if one has all the other Albions, and BML strings, Horns, ..etc. ? 

Finally, I would love to hear one, or two more demos of *BML Low Brass* where the Low-Brass is a bit more exposed in the composition. Not sure if this is planned for, but just wanted to let you know, just in case you are working on additional BML Low Brass demos.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



muziksculp @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> You mention that the Celli are from the *Bespoke Library*, is this a Spitfire Product but not available ? or .... ? Since I don't see it listed on the Spitfire website product range.



http://www.spitfireaudio.com/air-project-symphonic-strings.html (http://www.spitfireaudio.com/air-projec ... rings.html)


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



Darthmorphling @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> muziksculp @ Thu Oct 10 said:
> 
> 
> > You mention that the Celli are from the *Bespoke Library*, is this a Spitfire Product but not available ? or .... ? Since I don't see it listed on the Spitfire website product range.
> ...



Thanks for the link. Although there does not seem to be a way to get to this product from their website. :roll:


----------



## paulmatthew (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

It's 3,500 british pounds sterling and you need to apply for a license to obtain it.


----------



## Darthmorphling (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



muziksculp @ Thu Oct 10 said:


> Darthmorphling @ Thu Oct 10 said:
> 
> 
> > muziksculp @ Thu Oct 10 said:
> ...



At the bottom of that page is a button to apply for a license.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 10, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

What is the major difference between the Air-Project Symph. Strings and the rest of the Strings in their commercially available line of products ? i.e. Albions, BML ...etc.

Larger Sections ? more articulations ? different recording/sampling setup, i.e. Recording Hall, Mic configs, ..etc. ? 

I don't know about applying for a license just to buy a library, and the price is pretty steep. 

I love VSL strings, I feel they sound wonderful, and all the other Strings I already have in my strings collection. I have a enough to keep me busy fiddling with all sorts of possibilities o/~ 

Although I like what I'm hearing in these Air-Project Strings. I wish they were available as part of their normal line of libraries.Not sure the price is competitive, unless there is something that no other Strings library offers that it does ? Does it ? 

Oh well, there are lots of other great options on the market. and soon CineSamples Strings will be another great library I plan to purchase. With a budget of £ 3500. I can buy a lot more variety in today's sample library market, instead one Strings Library  

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 11, 2013)

Oh! those pages are not supposed to be there still. Basically when we started up we made a private library for a small group of composers and had a few extra licenses. It was strictly a costs covering exercise.

The good news is that we are almost completed with recordings for all of the Brass and WW in the BML range, so all of these will be coming out over the next 12 months, and of course we are still beavering away with the free content of Sable 3b, which was way beyond what was originally announced!


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> Oh! those pages are not supposed to be there still. Basically when we started up we made a private library for a small group of composers and had a few extra licenses. It was strictly a costs covering exercise.
> 
> The good news is that we are almost completed with recordings for all of the Brass and WW in the BML range, so all of these will be coming out over the next 12 months, and of course we are still beavering away with the free content of Sable 3b, which was way beyond what was originally announced!



Hi Synesthesia,

Thanks for the feedback regarding your Private Strings Library, and for the good news regarding the new BR, and WW we can expect during the next 12 months. Looking forward to check these out. 

Meanwhile, some additional audio demos of your latest BML 203 (Low Brass) library would be great to evaluate it for purchase. So far the demo posted sounds wonderful. but more demos with the Low-Brass exposed in the orchestration would be very helpful. 

Thanks,
Muziksculp


----------



## lucianogiacomozzi (Oct 11, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Fri 11 Oct said:


> Oh! those pages are not supposed to be there still. Basically when we started up we made a private library for a small group of composers and had a few extra licenses. It was strictly a costs covering exercise.
> 
> The good news is that we are almost completed with recordings for all of the Brass and WW in the BML range, so all of these will be coming out over the next 12 months, and of course we are still beavering away with the free content of Sable 3b, which was way beyond what was originally announced!



Paul, I honestly cannot wait to get my hands on the next brass from the BML range as I did a mock up for a theme I wrote on Wednesday and it was all BML plus Albion. I cannot stress how amazing the detail you have put into all your libraries is. Just a question though, will the trombones and trumpets be together in a module or separate? If so, what will be the next one you release? If you can't answer that possibly because you have no idea, I mean you guys must have a ton of work, that's okay as I am just asking to ready myself so the awesomeness doesn't take me by surprise! :D

Thank you guys for putting this country on the map in terms of excellence in orchestral sampling!


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 11, 2013)

Hi Luciano, thanks for your very kind words! Can't say exactly what's up next but we'll be announcing in due course! We are all working hard on the finishing touches to Hans' library for NI encoding..

In the meantime! Here is Andy B's demo 'in the RAW' -- stripped everything apart from the Horns, Low Brass, Harp and Perc redux.

[mp3]http://spitfire-webassets.s3.amazonaws.com/audio/AttackAtTheFloatingGardensRAW.mp3[/mp3]

Should make it easier to hear things in context!

Thanks,

Paul


----------



## rpaillot (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



Synesthesia @ Wed Oct 09 said:


> Hi everyone --
> 
> *"Attack At The Floating Gardens" -- by Andy Blaney *
> 
> ...



Great demo and writing. Such a great audio quality ( and I love those little chair noises ! ) 

When I hear a demo like this, it makes me wonder why we still need real orchestras.... :shock: 

Truely amazed...


----------



## jamwerks (Oct 11, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> In the meantime! Here is Andy B's demo 'in the RAW' -- stripped everything apart from the Horns, Low Brass, Harp and Perc redux.l



Sounds great! And yes very nice writing!


----------



## re-peat (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

This is not just a great showcase for Spitfire’s Low Brass (and Andy’s rare talent and craftsmanship, obviously), this is, above all, yet more proof that Spitfire does virtual orchestras infinitely better than just about everybody else. I mean, _listen_ to that orchestra. That sound. That depth. That space. Those dynamics. The definition and all that exquisitely nuanced detail.

The way those terrific-sounding, totally believable woodwinds sit perfectly where they’re supposed to sit (as does the percussion), the seemingly effortless and natural cohesion of the entire orchestra, the colours and textures (all blending beautifully and without any hint of artificiality anywhere), the air around the sounds (you can almost dive into this mix and have a look around), and that spectacular range of dynamic contrast and energy. Nothing here sounds doctored, hyped or unnaturally glossy, nothing distracts or breaks the spell. As a mix of virtual ingredients, it ― amazingly ― doesn’t even sound ‘produced’ (though it obviously is), it simply sounds … right.
But wait, I have not finished. How about the impressive fact that there is not a second of muddyness, boomy-ness or clotted sonic congestion here? (All too familiar phenomena when attempting to simulate a full orchestra with sample libraries.) Everything breaths, it all sounds clear and open, and never or nowhere at the expense of weight, authority or impact. 

Really quite, quite remarkable, I find.

Honestly, after this demo got posted yesterday (I must have listened to it 40 or 50 times by now and I remain as perplexed as I was the first time), I would have thought that the entire V.I. community would come flocking to this thread, to gaze with endless awe and wonder into the fire that is Spitfire. And then arrive at the only conclusion any honest listener of good hearing can arrive at: for natural sound, convincing timbres, musical power and sheer sonic quality, these libraries stand alone.

_


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 11, 2013)

Synesthesia @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> Hi Luciano, thanks for your very kind words! Can't say exactly what's up next but we'll be announcing in due course! We are all working hard on the finishing touches to Hans' library for NI encoding..
> 
> In the meantime! Here is Andy B's demo 'in the RAW' -- stripped everything apart from the Horns, Low Brass, Harp and Perc redux.
> 
> ...



Hi Paul,

Thanks for the stripped down version of Andy's' demo. 

It sounds great, and surely helped in evaluating the Low-Brass. 

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## Resoded (Oct 11, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Re-peat, your post is spot on, and really captures how I also feel about the Spitfire sound. Every time I sit down with my spitfire template my face warps into a stupid grin. Sable really opened up the opportunity to use 100% Spitfire. Imagine having the complete BML orchestra... and then all the other instruments they may sample. I even have this wishlist that I keep updating and occasionally send to Paul and Christian.


----------



## Andy B (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Thanks for the kind comments.

Someone's asked about whether there's any external processing on the track and I just wanted to mention that nothing's been added in terms of reverb, compression or exciters etc..

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## muziksculp (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Purchased  

Thanks for another great sounding library.

Cheers,
Muziksculp


----------



## reid (Oct 12, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Paul / Andy, I'm not seeing the 'raw' version of the demo anymore in Paul's post - is it still possible to hear this? Got a new link? Thanks.


----------



## Graham Keitch (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



re-peat @ Fri Oct 11 said:


> This is not just a great showcase for Spitfire’s Low Brass (and Andy’s rare talent and craftsmanship, obviously), this is, above all, yet more proof that Spitfire does virtual orchestras infinitely better than just about everybody else. I mean, _listen_ to that orchestra. That sound. That depth. That space. Those dynamics. The definition and all that exquisitely nuanced detail.
> 
> The way those terrific-sounding, totally believable woodwinds sit perfectly where they’re supposed to sit (as does the percussion), the seemingly effortless and natural cohesion of the entire orchestra, the colours and textures (all blending beautifully and without any hint of artificiality anywhere), the air around the sounds (you can almost dive into this mix and have a look around), and that spectacular range of dynamic contrast and energy. Nothing here sounds doctored, hyped or unnaturally glossy, nothing distracts or breaks the spell. As a mix of virtual ingredients, it ― amazingly ― doesn’t even sound ‘produced’ (though it obviously is), it simply sounds … right.
> But wait, I have not finished. How about the impressive fact that there is not a second of muddyness, boomy-ness or clotted sonic congestion here? (All too familiar phenomena when attempting to simulate a full orchestra with sample libraries.) Everything breaths, it all sounds clear and open, and never or nowhere at the expense of weight, authority or impact.
> ...



Can't add anything to this - so I'll just say + ONE! o-[][]-o


----------



## playz123 (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Yes, re-peat's post is just about the definitive one when it comes to expressing how many of us feel about Spitfire's contributions to our world of music. I expect there are more than a few VI members who feel the same way, even if they haven't posted comments or said so. Of course, when praise is offered towards any library these days, there's always the chance someone will offer the somewhat derogatory term of "fanboy", but quite honestly, I don't think it should be applied to any of the posts of praise here because, IMHO, Spitfire has more than earned any recognition we can offer.

In my case, my appreciation is not based on posts here praising the products, sales hype or marketing, rather on usage and comparisons. I 'own' most of the major string libraries and when I write I have many products from which to choose. Quite simply, these days, time after time, Spitfire libraries are the ones that work the best for me and give the best results and, because of recording consistency they all work so very well together...as Andy's demo clearly demonstrates. What I'm saying here is that my opinion, like so many others, is based on merit. So if anyone chooses to label me a "fanboy"...well so be it!  But I'm proud to be a supporter of a company that has provided me with such amazing products over the last few years, and I will continue to support them in any way I can, including offering compliments.  They've earned my respect, in so many ways.


----------



## Patrick de Caumette (Oct 13, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

Wonderful writing Andy: congratulations!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 14, 2013)

Well, after listening to Andy's demo I decided to dig even further down the spitfire road. 

something small I wrote today. Using ONLY the Spitfire stuff. Woods = Albion 1

The rest is BML series. 
http://snd.sc/1hQMO6G

[flash width=450 height=110 loop=false]http://player.soundcloud.com/player.swf?url=http%3A%2F%2Fapi.soundcloud.com%2Ftracks%2F115291745&secret_url=false[/flash]
All Mic-positions loaded

Best
Ryan


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



Andy B @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> Someone's asked about whether there's any external processing on the track and I just wanted to mention that nothing's been added in terms of reverb, compression or exciters etc..
> 
> ...



Great track Andy. What DAW do you compose with might I ask 

Also a little OT but I like your Going Ape theme. Good show too.


----------



## Andy B (Oct 14, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



dcoscina @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> Andy B @ Sat Oct 12 said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for the kind comments.
> ...



Going Ape? :o I'd completely forgotten about that – thanks.

I'm on DP. I started with Opcode's Vision – DP felt and looked similar when it came to having to choose an alternative software.

Thanks,

Andy.


----------



## scientist (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

any word on how long the intro pricing lasts?


----------



## dcoscina (Oct 18, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



Andy B @ Mon Oct 14 said:


> dcoscina @ Mon Oct 14 said:
> 
> 
> > Andy B @ Sat Oct 12 said:
> ...



Nice. I also favor DP (though I also use PT, Logic X sometimes). 

I always enjoy listening to your music. I like that it's good solid content rather than empty calories gauged to show off a library,


----------



## tmm (Oct 18, 2013)

Andy B @ Sat Oct 12 said:


> Thanks for the kind comments.
> 
> Someone's asked about whether there's any external processing on the track and I just wanted to mention that nothing's been added in terms of reverb, compression or exciters etc..
> 
> ...



Nice, I had the feeling that was the case. Everything blended too well to have external processing going on. The instruments all sound like they're in the same room, as part of the same orchestra... because they are 

I have to say, Andy, not to downplay any of the great SF demos out there, because I love many of them, but, listening to that song, it was the first time that I really understood what all the SF hype was about. That demo sounds like a real orchestra (or at least 95% of the way there). The top notch composition didn't hurt, either.


----------



## pmountford (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*

@scientist 

The SpitfireAudio website calender states that the 31st October is the last day of both the Low Brass intro pricing and the Albion Promo period. Let's hope that's correct as I haven't seen any reference anywhere else..


----------



## scientist (Oct 19, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - New Demo by Andy B!*



pmountford @ Sat Oct 19 said:


> @scientist
> 
> The SpitfireAudio website calender states that the 31st October is the last day of both the Low Brass intro pricing and the Albion Promo period. Let's hope that's correct as I haven't seen any reference anywhere else..



ah, i hadn't noticed the calendar. thank you, sir!


----------



## noxtenebrae17 (Oct 20, 2013)

Would anyone who has this (or Paul, Christian, or Andy) be so kind as to post a quick noodle of the Tuba longs at full tilt? I couldn't really get a good sense of this from the video and I didn't really hear a full loud dynamic.

Cheers!


----------



## Ryan (Oct 21, 2013)

noxtenebrae17 @ 20/10/2013 said:


> Would anyone who has this (or Paul, Christian, or Andy) be so kind as to post a quick noodle of the Tuba longs at full tilt? I couldn't really get a good sense of this from the video and I didn't really hear a full loud dynamic.
> 
> Cheers!



Hope this comes in handy.

http://youtu.be/6ihHlOBB_KU 

Best
Kai-Anders Ryan


----------



## Synesthesia (Oct 31, 2013)

Hi all,

Last day to get the 25% discount!!

Low Brass will go to full price on 1st Nov.

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## dhlkid (Oct 31, 2013)

*Re: Spitfire release... BML203 - LOW BRASS!! - LAST DAY OF 25% DISCOUNT!*

I got it yesterday. I love it! When will the Mix and Alt mic being release?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jan 16, 2014)

Any news on the other mics for this one guys?

Dave


----------



## blougui (Jan 17, 2014)

Ryan @ Mon Oct 21 said:


> noxtenebrae17 @ 20/10/2013 said:
> 
> 
> > Would anyone who has this (or Paul, Christian, or Andy) be so kind as to post a quick noodle of the Tuba longs at full tilt? I couldn't really get a good sense of this from the video and I didn't really hear a full loud dynamic.
> ...



thanx for your efforts ! Nice to hear/see an alternative to SF demos.
- Erik


----------



## Ian Dorsch (Jan 17, 2014)

I am ashamed to not have listened to Andy's demo before today. It is jaw droppingly awesome writing, and the orchestra just sounds stunningly good.

Piet sums it up very well indeed.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Jan 17, 2014)

Any news on the other mics for this one guys? 

Dave


----------



## playz123 (Mar 22, 2014)

Click Sky Fade @ Fri Jan 17 said:


> Any news on the other mics for this one guys?
> 
> Dave



Haven't heard anything more about BML203 since last fall. Anyone know if there's a tentative release date for the the mix and alt mics or perhaps other additions to the library?


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 22, 2014)

playz123 @ Sat Mar 22 said:


> Click Sky Fade @ Fri Jan 17 said:
> 
> 
> > Any news on the other mics for this one guys?
> ...



Paul or Christian did reply in another thread. There was a problem with the recording if I remember correctly and their pursuit for perfection meant that they didn't feel comfortable releasing it so were going back to the studio or something like that (someone correct me if i'm wrong).

A few extra articulations for the delay would be groovy 
:wink:


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Mar 22, 2014)

british_bpm @ Thu Feb 06 said:


> ...
> Lo Brass, to anyone who has PM'd us or sent a service ticket. The additional mics for these were held up because there were some issues that we just weren't happy with. Having sent out a bunch of essentials, safe in the knowledge everyone is up and running we wanted to get these right before distribution. Naughty I know, they were baked and ready to go, but it's not an implementation thing, it's a mix thing, so we re-baked and edited. When you get the 9 or 10 mic positions, these are not simply 9 or 10 mics, but often mixes of several (the close mics for example can be made up of dozens of paired mics). And remember, because we don't fudge where they're sitting with pans or reverbs (I'm staggered that people do this and it's so common, for us it JUST DOESN'T WORK!!) it's important that the right balance is achieved between mics so that the spaciality is correct. So those guys sit in the right position within not only the stereo field but also the spacial 3D field. So, they ARE coming, but this is why the delay. Sorry!
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## dhlkid (Jun 11, 2014)

So, wanna make it clear, Low Brass only have main mic being released, right?


----------



## livefreela (Sep 12, 2014)

has anyone heard anything re: the updates on this - i'm using the nearly complete bml suite (excluding those yet to come out) and while it's wonderful, this section is something of the family dog. i'm finding the instruments themselves extremely unstable in my template (panning and mix issues aside) in comparison to the rest of the family. the scripting has come such a long way as the libs have been rolled out and using the low brass, and to a lesser extent the horn section (also somewhat buggy) compared to say the updated sable, or the trumpet corps is night and day. whenever low brass is introduced my system seems to go nuts, so much so that i've resorted to using my vienna stuff - a pain in the ass to get "sitting"with the other lyndhurst stuff. yes, i've become spoiled with how easy those other sf libs are to mix  the bugs are similar to what i experienced with the early incarnations of hz and sable that have since been resolved if that's of any help. anyway's just thought i'd give this a bump to see if anyone knows what's to come here.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Sep 15, 2014)

livefreela @ Sat Sep 13 said:


> has anyone heard anything re: the updates on this - i'm using the nearly complete bml suite (excluding those yet to come out) and while it's wonderful, this section is something of the family dog. i'm finding the instruments themselves extremely unstable in my template (panning and mix issues aside) in comparison to the rest of the family. the scripting has come such a long way as the libs have been rolled out and using the low brass, and to a lesser extent the horn section (also somewhat buggy) compared to say the updated sable, or the trumpet corps is night and day. whenever low brass is introduced my system seems to go nuts, so much so that i've resorted to using my vienna stuff - a pain in the ass to get "sitting"with the other lyndhurst stuff. yes, i've become spoiled with how easy those other sf libs are to mix  the bugs are similar to what i experienced with the early incarnations of hz and sable that have since been resolved if that's of any help. anyway's just thought i'd give this a bump to see if anyone knows what's to come here.



I've become sick of asking to be honest. I'm waiting for Junkie XL HZ01 and Mural Volume 1 alternatives to the main mics as well. Every time I see an answer I see 'next couple of weeks' or 'so much going on behind the scenes,... next few weeks'. I don't dispute their intentions nor do I dispute what has been going on in regard to the website and their library manager. I understand that there are various teams now, each with a different focus. I would like to see a bit more focus on completing the delivery of software already paid for. I mean if I ordered a physical object online and upon delivery you got something similar to:



> ***Please note that currently only the MAIN MICS section is available to download: the next part will become available as the server load lessens over the next 3-4 weeks. We have staged the downloads so that everyone gets as good a download experience as possible. We will email you as soon as the next section is active with your download codes for that section.***



You would probably be inclined to believe it. I'm pretty convinced that Spitfire Audio inhabit a parallel universe and all the to-ing and fro-ing makes it more difficult for them to adhere to our time as a message similar to above is typically included in their download instructions.

Don't get me wrong, I'm not disappointed with the products, I mean Sable is f%$king great as are the albions but I do feel that there is a lack of keeping the customer in the loop in regard to delivery of products. 

There is an interesting read here in regard to Distance Selling Regulations and I'm not sure how much of this applies to any sample library developer:

http://dshub.tradingstandards.gov.uk/dsrexplained

namely:



> *Delivery*
> 
> A contract must be carried out within the time limits agreed with the customer, as stated in your terms and conditions. If no period has been greed [sic], the statutory time limit is 30 days from the day after the day the customer sends the order to you.
> 
> ...



Maybe the Spitfire guys could respond or ensure that delivery, to complete orders has greater focus than that at present.

Also of note is that at no time may you sell or distribute software as you are only licensed to use the software through the payment you make to whichever software company it is. I wonder how this stands when the software you are licensed to use is incomplete. You are licensed to use it but do not have access to it.

I have seen messages in the forums (this is not developer specific) where there is mention of presumed entitlement. The way I see it is, if I have paid for it, of course I'm entitled to it.

Spitfire Audio, along with other developers do invest a lot of their time updating their libraries such as the excellent additions to the Albion series with the Redux revisions. If my memory serves me correctly Albion I is at version 5.

I did decide to not buy any more Spitfire Audio products until all the products I had already paid for had been delivered but then Mural came out, and then HZ02. This proves that my will power is weak. However I have managed to restrain myself to anymore BML releases and, at the time of writing eDNA although that may change by the end of the week.

Anyway I suppose we'll have to wait and see.

Best

Dave


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 15, 2014)

Hi guys,

We do apologise for this unforseen delay. We switched to a new shop and downloader in the middle of developing BML this was something that was essential to our business and the security of everyone's investments. However the switch proved incredibly painful from a technical point of view, specifically where the release of additional materials and updates was concerned.

We're assigning a new member of staff an "update" manager roll and will roll out all extra mics and mixes to BML over the next few weeks alongside updates to pretty much our whole range. 

Once I get answers from the team I will post here in specifics to the low brass.

All of these wares we ready to be "shipped" some months ago, the bottle neck is at the digital distribution end which is why our production teams have been able to continue to roll out BML volumes as promised in our news post of November last year of stating that the volume 1 of the entire orchestral choir would be out in 2014. We felt it important to stick to this commitment as customers were making a serious commitment back to us by opting for BML as the backbone of a new generation of orchestral libraries.

To be honest I have received few if any complaints re. these delays so have not put pressure on the team to get this rolled out, but this post will spur me into doing so this morning. As you know I rarely post anywhere else but in commercials as I feel it's unfair for DEVs to come piling into discussions between composers (it is a cross I have to bear being both!). So whenever something comes up on commercials which is a genuine concern for Spitfire this is when I try to spring into action!

Apologies again.

Christian.


----------



## gpax (Sep 15, 2014)

I am glad to hear this. Very glad.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 15, 2014)

Good news! Hope there is a general script update too.


----------



## Ryan (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the updates!


----------



## Stiltzkin (Sep 16, 2014)

Thanks for the updates - there's a bunch of missing samples for all the "pop stereomixes" on each instrument in the low brass mix mics. (Doesn't matter to me as I don't use the popmix one, but thought it was worth mentioning).


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Sep 16, 2014)

british_bpm @ Tue Sep 16 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> We do apologise for this unforseen delay. We switched to a new shop and downloader in the middle of developing BML this was something that was essential to our business and the security of everyone's investments. However the switch proved incredibly painful from a technical point of view, specifically where the release of additional materials and updates was concerned.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the update Christian. It is all I and I imagine others, wanted. I personally don't mind waiting as long as it takes as quality takes time, as long as I'm kept informed.


Best

Dave


----------



## gpax (Sep 16, 2014)

Were the alt mics samples supposed to be released as well for the Low Brass? I successfully downloaded the 1.1. patches for all three, and the stereo samples themselves, but there were no alt mic samples to download - only instrument files. Did I miss this somehow?


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 16, 2014)

Hi gpax,

Please contact us at support -- the new system thinks you downloaded the ALT samples when they were released a while back - we can just re-enable your ALT section download.

Stiltzkin - thanks for that - we've worked out and are hotfixing later today.

All the best!

Paul


----------



## 667 (Sep 17, 2014)

While hotfixing check sustains on the "B" stereo mics-- at expression level 50% there's no sound. Seems a crossfade is missing. Contrabass Trombone is ok but the others are affected.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 17, 2014)

A significant update with 8.25 Go for only the Stereo Mixes (Low Brass).
Thank you: sometimes it would be nice to know in advance the weight of an update before doing. I say this for users with external HD already filled . 8)

For example, what is the weight of the other two updates for MAIN & ALT MICS MICS, please ?


----------



## geronimo (Sep 17, 2014)

geronimo @ Wed 17 Sep said:


> For example, what is the weight of the other two updates for MAIN & ALT MICS MICS, please ?



Well, I found: these parts are much lighter (19.90 Mo & 17.40 MB).


----------



## jamwerks (Sep 17, 2014)

Are there more DL's coming for Low Brass, or is this it. Seems I never DL'ed the Entire Alt Mic sample pool.


----------



## gpax (Sep 17, 2014)

jamwerks @ Wed Sep 17 said:


> Are there more DL's coming for Low Brass, or is this it. Seems I never DL'ed the Entire Alt Mic sample pool.


So it's not just me?


----------



## geronimo (Sep 17, 2014)

jamwerks @ Wed 17 Sep said:


> Seems I never DL'ed the Entire Alt Mic sample pool.



Yes: KONTAKT don't find samples for Stereo Mixes and Alt mics


----------



## devastat (Sep 17, 2014)

I'm the same, I only received 1.1 instrument update for the Low Brass ALT mics, but I haven't received the sample pool yet, I guess its coming later.


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Sep 18, 2014)

I'm trying to perform a batch re-save and contact is looking for samples alt mics/203 extras. I cannot figure if it is a file or a folder as it has '<<' as the next part which I imagine means it is in a file. Anyway can anyone shed any light on this

Thanks

Dave


----------



## playz123 (Sep 18, 2014)

Dave, please see this thread:

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40828

There's definitely something weird going on here as well.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 18, 2014)

Batch-resave tried at home and it has nothing improved .


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Sep 18, 2014)

playz123 @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Dave, please see this thread:
> 
> http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=40828
> 
> There's definitely something weird going on here as well.



Many thanks. I'm so glad I'm not alone.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 18, 2014)

Guys -- 

Two issues possible here.

1 - there are a few POP STEREO samples missing from the update. We are hotfixing this TOMORROW -- so please wait until MONDAY before contacting support!!

2 - you may not have downloaded the ALT samples when they were released back months ago.. before the new system took over in April. If this is the case -- we will reset your ALT mics download so you can grab them. Please contact support but be patient with us as we are 'experiencing a high volume' ... 

Thanks for your patience guys. By their nature these libs are insanely complex at the back end. Wanting to make them fully modular so you can just grab the bits you want and not have to download the whole shebang has its own complexities.

Peace!


----------



## Click Sky Fade (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Paul


----------



## tokatila (Sep 19, 2014)

I don't understand how this Zendesk support system works. I have submitted an support ticket (Request 8625) and now I get an email reminder that my request is pending and waiting for MY response, without any response from Spitfire? At least I see none.


----------



## playz123 (Sep 19, 2014)

tokatila @ Fri Sep 19 said:


> I don't understand how this Zendesk support system works. I have submitted an support ticket (Request 8625) and now I get an email reminder that my request is pending and waiting for MY response, without any response from Spitfire? At least I see none.



Don't be confused about that. They are really just letting you know they got your request, but they need you to respond. Initially they probably directed you to the Knowledge Base, and at that time you needed to tell them that the Knowledge Base didn't answer your question, so 'please proceed'. Since you didn't reply, do so now so that your request will be answered.


----------



## devastat (Sep 21, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> 2 - you may not have downloaded the ALT samples when they were released back months ago.. before the new system took over in April. If this is the case -- we will reset your ALT mics download so you can grab them. Please contact support but be patient with us as we are 'experiencing a high volume' ...


Just to chime in, for some reason I never received an e-mail with a download link for the ALT mics for BML Low Brass. I have received them now after contacting your online support, but I hope that there are no any other updates that I may have missed. 

In fact, It would be very useful if there was a way to access a spreadsheet of sorts, where you could see what mic positions and which versions have been released of each product. 

P.S With the Low Brass update I'm experiencing the same issue others are describing with some sample content missing.


----------



## livefreela (Sep 22, 2014)

christian, i just wanted to say thanks for the update on this following my original query. as i've written before, part of the reason i chose spitfire was your accessability on this forum and elsewhere. sample dl issues for the alts and such notwithstanding, the update to horns and low brass scripts has proven tremendously helpful, and your responsiveness to the request is proof positive that my choice to be in business with spitfire was a wise one. sure there have been hiccups as the company grows, but you've reaffirmed to me as a customer that you guys really do take care of your customers, even if they aren't big stars. the template is back to being all spitfire (ok, excluding one bassoon patch - please release the fucking bassoon already :lol: ) and i'm loving it. i'm just one guy, so my opinion doesn't matter much in the scope of things; but i believe it only right that should i be able to raise a gripe in a public forum, i should also publicly acknowledge when a company does the right thing by me as well. please consider this post that acknowledgement. you guys are the best - i remain your loyal customer. -michael


----------



## british_bpm (Sep 22, 2014)

Hi guys,

Thanks for your kind words. We've had a tough few days, a server meltdown on Friday made for an interesting weekend compounded by the issue with 203 which I'm told is being fixed today. Just a reminder that the only missing samples are in the stereos, if you're getting missing samples in the alts you haven't DL'd them yet!

Paul and I over breakfast this morning discussed the possibility of a version tracker visible online. In the last 12 months we've released 19 new products and 38 updates, of which 19 were 'substantial'. So it's difficult for us to keep up. But we're a bunch of mad composers who want the products to be betterer and betterer.

Best wishes.

C.


----------



## geronimo (Sep 22, 2014)

Mistake my fault ("for writing the message") _ :oops:


----------



## geronimo (Sep 22, 2014)

geronimo @ Wed 17 Sep said:


> geronimo @ Wed 17 Sep said:
> 
> 
> > For example, what is the weight of the other two updates for MAIN & ALT MICS MICS, please ?
> ...




Well for my part, I tried expressing my astonishment to the lightness of certain update files but nobody answers on this. Then we discovered the thing: how can we do ?

If you are considering a tracker visible version online, can you see the weight, volume folders to update download . In order to predict if there is enough space on the HD affected by the update .


----------



## 667 (Sep 22, 2014)

british_bpm @ Mon Sep 22 said:


> Paul and I over breakfast this morning discussed the possibility of a version tracker visible online.


This is a good idea.

Spitfire is now in the software business, so it really makes sense to assume some of the best practices of that industry. Your release-patch-update schedule may be difficult to scale across all your products otherwise.

As a user I do get frustrated when I can't tell if I have all the updates. The download tool is not sufficient because it doesn't scan / verify the installation-- so it only works if a user perfectly applies the update to a likewise perfectly installed and updated folder. For example, the initial Loegria release had 'strings lo' instead of 'string lo' and the updated never corrected this. One of the Albion I updates had the individual patches inside folders for each section but the latest update does not. I had to manually fix all this based on the file dates.

File-based utilities / management are very hard to get right. Perhaps a CVS like Mercurial could be used to augment the download tool to ensure the copy on disk is correct.

That said I appreciate all the SF efforts and I am glad there are updates to the products even if it takes a little work to get them installed properly.


----------



## 667 (Sep 23, 2014)

Just found another one: in the Fenton Reversals the latest version of Loegria has 'smooth' and 'gritty' patches condensed from multiple patches into just two, but my patches folder has all the old and new ones combined. Checking file dates it's obvious which are old (2012) and new (2014).

I remember old patches at one point being put into a 'compatibility' folder but it seems SF isn't doing this anymore.

Deleting users' patches would be bad. Filling their Library folder with duplicate/redundant patches is bad too. I think I prefer the old style where the updates got their own Instruments folder, e.g. "Instruments", "Instruments 2.0 Redux" etc. but at this point am pretty good about moving the old patch files to backup dirs just based on file dates.  This amount of cleanup might be hard for some users though.


----------



## Synesthesia (Sep 23, 2014)

Hi 667 -- 

In my youtube updating guide I attach in link form to the update emails I strongly recommend renaming your old Instruments folder to something like LEGACY Instruments or Instruments v1.x or something -- that way a new Instruments folder is created that only has the new patches in..

Thanks!

Paul


----------



## 667 (Sep 23, 2014)

Ah, I thought we were just supposed to let the Downloader do its thing. Makes sense thanks!


----------



## devastat (Nov 24, 2014)

Synesthesia @ Thu Sep 18 said:


> Guys --
> 
> Two issues possible here.
> 
> ...



Has there been a hotfix released on this update yet? I'm still unable to use the ALT and STEREO mixes on the Low Brass due the missing files.


----------



## gpax (Nov 28, 2014)

devastat @ Mon Nov 24 said:


> Synesthesia @ Thu Sep 18 said:
> 
> 
> > Guys --
> ...


Despite downloading the 1.1.2 update released on November 26, it seems I still only have a 265MB folder for alt mics, and am missing stereo samples for the Tuba (legato). I sent a ticket, but thought I'd get confirmation that anyone actually has the alt mics or other missing samples in their possession. This is the one BML instrument where the powers that be keep telling me to expect something. I am truly beyond frustrated with this release at this point. 

G


----------

